

Massive Layoff Says It's Over For Blackberry - jacquesm
http://www.forbes.com/sites/chrisversace/2013/09/18/massive-layoff-says-its-over-for-blackberry/

======
contextual
This article is clueless. Intellectually lazy and flat out wrong. I only with
it was over for Forbes.

